# Glas Balken



## frapos (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi


Nach langer suche im Netz nach passenden Seiten musst ich mich doch gleich mal hier anmelden. Die infos wie man was macht helfen ungemein. Dafür schon mal dickes danke.

Da ich irgendwie nie so richtig mit der suche klar komme hier mal mein problem (also das richtige )

Wie man nen runden glasbutton macht hab ich ja schon hinbekommen, aber wie sieht das aus wenn man nen Balken machen möchte. Also einen der zB. von links nach rechts geht und sagen wir mal 6 cm hoch und 15 cm breit ist. Irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht hin, oder aber ich denk nur das es falsch ist was ich mach.

Gibt es zufällig schon nen Tut was das erklärt oder kann es mir wer erklären was ich noch zu beachten hab?.

Danke schonmal

ps. sollte so aussehen wie zB. beim Vista Pack der untere Balken.


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. Oktober 2006)

Zeig mal ein Bildbeispiel wie es aussehen soll.

Alex


----------



## Boromir (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

was für ein Vista Pack und welcher Balken?
Keine Ahnung was du meinst!

Boromir


----------



## frapos (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi


Na irgendwie so solls am ende aussehn  nur hal als linker rand.


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Oktober 2006)

Google spuckt da zahlreiche Links aus zu diesem Thema.

zB. dieses Tutorial hier http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Tutorials&site=tutorialansicht_neu&tutorialnr=45

Ansonsten google mal nach "Glasbutton Tutorial" oder "Interface Tutorial".


----------



## frapos (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi


Super, DAAANKE.


----------

